# Quote for the troops in Battle!



## RickJames (Dec 13, 2007)

"*When you guys get home and face an antiwar protester, look him in the eyes and shake his hand. Then, wink at *
*his girlfriend, because she knows she's dating a p*ssy*." 
-Commanding General 1st Marine Division


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Ha! Good for the Marine Commander! Tell like it is!


----------

